# Looking to purchase new digital camera - Recommendations?



## Plek Trum (23 Aug 2011)

Hi all,
my trusty Canon compact camera has finally passed on after many years of great use and abuse.  Looking to purchase a new one before next Thursday 1st Sept.

My requirements:
Good MP rating
Large screen
Easy settings
OPTION to progress and use features such as editing, focus etc
Convenience to carry
Durability.

I dont mind spending upto 300euro mark on a very good camera.  My OH is thinking of possibly doing a digital photography course in the Autumn so if anyone recommend  a camera for a bit more that would be suitable for this that would be great.

Appreciate all info and replies, look forward to hearing from you!
Thanks


----------



## Berni (23 Aug 2011)

My canon gave up the ghost last year, and I replaced it with a Panasonic Lumix TZ.
I find it a great camera, very fast and responsive, great lens, and the high zoom is brill.
This seems to be the latest version of it 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-Lumix-TZ20-Digital-Camera/dp/B004I1KOIK/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## Plek Trum (23 Aug 2011)

Thanks for that Berni - will definately check it out, lots of detail in the link.
Found it here in Argos for 349 euro - good price?


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Aug 2011)

I've been looking at the Panasonic Bridge camera Lumix DMC-FZ45 which is available at pixmania at a very decent  currently - would this be a better option?


----------



## Plek Trum (23 Aug 2011)

Meanto to say - I am traveeling from Dublin Airport to USA in 2 weeks.
Would it be worth holding out for the Duty Free store and purchasing there or are there really any savings to be made?  Thanks.


----------



## tiger (23 Aug 2011)

If you're looking for a replacement compact camera, then canon are probably still the best.  No need to spend €300, e.g. this looks like good value for money.
If you're travelling, the dixons shop in dublin airport has good prices (& you can order and collect)
[broken link removed]
However you may want some time before your hols to learn how to use the camera.
If you're doing a photography course, then a bridge camera or DSLR would probably be better, giving you more control.


----------



## Plek Trum (23 Aug 2011)

Thanks a mill Tiger - might hold off until I get to the airport and browse Dixons.  I'll have plenty of time to get to know my new purchase once I land over ;0)  No prices on the Dixon website there, but I'm guessing there are savings to be made?


----------



## nai (23 Aug 2011)

there's a Talk to Dixons portal on the boards.ie website - the guys over there will be able to let you know of any prices etc if you want.


----------



## sustanon (23 Aug 2011)

One feature I'll have high on my list next time I buy a camera is speed, I hate waitng for it to start up, switch modes or shut down. I want to be able to turn it on and take a picture in a couple of seconds!


----------



## pansyflower (23 Aug 2011)

Definitely worth checking out the airport Dixons.

Or Connscameras.ie
Panasonic DMC-TZ20
from €349.99
EXTENDED €35 PANASONIC CASHBACK, INCLUDING FREE 2GB CARD AND CASE

The DSLR or bridge options are worth thinking about.


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Aug 2011)

Thanks a million guys ;0)


----------



## flossie (28 Aug 2011)

I am also looking at the Lumix DMC-FZ45.....want to venture into Bridge camera, and handled the FZ38 today which is owned by a colleague. Any information on things such as battery life, menu (is it relatively simple?), options etc?


----------



## roker (29 Aug 2011)

Would a camera bought in the USA work here on our PAL system? USA is NTC


----------



## JoeRoberts (3 Sep 2011)

roker said:


> Would a camera bought in the USA work here on our PAL system? USA is NTC


 
There is usually a setting to select which you want. Best to download the actual manual before buying any camera.
If you have a tv that can play from a memory card, check if the movie format on the camera is compatible.


----------

